
The Illusionist – The Majestic Failure of Daniel Dennett - mabub24
http://www.thenewatlantis.com/publications/the-illusionist
======
osullivj
the author of this review of Dennett's latest is a Notre Dame theologist. So
he's naturally hostile to Dennett's reductive materialist position.

